# Do Serpae Tetra Eat Water Wisteria?



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

Hello, Something is nibbling the edges of my Wisteria Leaves. I have three corries, eight tetra, one zebra danio, and one otto. I can only suspect that it is the tetra. What do you think? It's not detrimental damage, I am just curious.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Mine don't that I know of but, I have hornwort ,anacharis and tons of java moss if they were really earing plants I don't think I would notice.


----------



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

It's definitely the Tetra, I was just watching them. They are also biting at the Dwarf Hairgrass. I know they are not hungry because I fed them an hour ago, but it's kinda nice to know they have extra food in the tank if they need it.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Maybe they are missing something from their diet? You might try feeding more "greens" such as frozen peas (boiled and mashed), blanched romaine lettuce or something like Seaweed Supreme PetSolutions Seaweed Supreme, Herbivore Diets | PetSolutions which is natural dried seaweed porphyra yezoensis. I used to feed it to my fantail goldfish and they loved it. The small leftover bits that floated around the tank, the danios scarfed them up.


----------



## MisfitFly (Jul 31, 2013)

I actually feed them a green flake every other day. I don't mind if they nibble on the plants a little bit. that's what they do in the wild. I just thought it was interesting that they were doing it in my tank. thank you for the ideas.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

I can't keep small duckweed in the same tank with my blackskirts. They scarf down every bit of it. This on top of peas and green squash.

have a blessed day


----------

